# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Peces en los ríos de Chernobyl

## jasg555

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVv8C...eature=related


Son peces normales, aunque con los grandecitos y lo mansos que son da ganas de hacerse un estanque...

----------


## jasg555

Y si hay que pescar alguno, no hace falta caña ni red. Un brazo bien rollizo y listo.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Eun...eature=related

 En éste caso no son siluros, son otra especie de pez-gato.

----------


## sergi1907

Por si acaso no me los comería :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Leñe con los peces gato... como son entonces allí los siluros??? Parecerán cachalotes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Por si acaso no me los comería


No pasa nada... más sustancia llevan, estos ya vienen aliñados de serie, sólo hace falta meterlos en el horno y a continuación... tenedor y cuchillo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasg555

> Leñe con los peces gato... como son entonces allí los siluros??? Parecerán cachalotes 
> 
> 
> 
> No pasa nada... más sustancia llevan, estos ya vienen aliñados de serie, sólo hace falta meterlos en el horno y a continuación... tenedor y cuchillo


 No hace falta ni horno. Además te quedas con las raspas, las cuelgas y tienes luz gratis para toda la vida :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

PD: Los siluros son los del primer video, los de Chernobyl. Los del Segundo es en USA  y son en USA, no son siluros, aunque se le parecen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No hace falta ni horno. Además te quedas con las raspas, las cuelgas y tienes luz gratis para toda la vida


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , pues estupendo, porque está la facturita de la luz que no veas, como pica al bolsillo  :Cool:  :Mad:

----------


## jasg555

> Jajajaja , pues estupendo, porque está la facturita de la luz que no veas, como pica al bolsillo


 Me lo vas a decir a mí, que con lo que pago mantengo a un empleado de Iberdrola y a otro de Fenosa 

 Hay que hacer un viajecito a Chernobyl

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me lo vas a decir a mí, que con lo que pago mantengo a un empleado de Iberdrola y a otro de Fenosa


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , nos reímos por no llorar, porque vamos, lo de las eléctricas es tela... :Embarrassment: 




> Hay que hacer un viajecito a Chernobyl


Tiene que estar guapo pescar esos bichos al curricán, eso sí, como le aprietes al motor... cuando enganches alguno son capaces de hundir hasta la barca  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasg555

> Jejejeje , nos reímos por no llorar, porque vamos, lo de las eléctricas es tela...
> 
> 
> 
> Tiene que estar guapo pescar esos bichos al curricán, eso sí, como le aprietes al motor... cuando enganches alguno son capaces de hundir hasta la barca


 Una de casco es más difícil. Pero una neumática... te lleva :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDwoVpdU_Zo&feature=fvw

Y desde pato... hay que tenerlos cuadraos macho :EEK!:  :EEK!: :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAOTcZeyrjI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4blbBnrOog

Y a mosca:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHW1CEaniq8

----------


## FEDE

> Una de casco es más difícil. Pero una neumática... te lleva
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDwoVpdU_Zo&feature=fvw
> 
> Y desde pato... hay que tenerlos cuadraos macho:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAOTcZeyrjI
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4blbBnrOog
> 
> ...


Hola Jasg555.

Menudos bicharracos  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  yo en esas situaciones seguro que tiro la caña y salgo a más de mil del agua  :Embarrassment: 

Perdonad mi ignorancia ¿como resiste una caña y un hilo de sedal tanto peso? ¿algunas veces se rompera el hilo o la caña no?

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

> Hola Jasg555.
> 
> Menudos bicharracos  yo en esas situaciones seguro que tiro la caña y salgo a más de mil del agua 
> 
> Perdonad mi ignorancia ¿como resiste una caña y un hilo de sedal tanto peso? ¿algunas veces se rompera el hilo o la caña no?
> 
> Un saludo


 Yo, especialmente en el caso del que va en el pato, es que los tiene cuadraos el tío.

 La tecnología en los últimos 20 años ha avanzado de manera impresionante.

Las cañas con la tecnología del carbono se consiguen muy ligeras y muy resistentes, ya lo ves en los videos.
 Y en cuanto a los filamentos, los trenzados son muy resistentes, con bajos de kevlar que al mismo tiempo que resisten son muy flexibles.

Esos videos que ves son extremos, el siluro es un bicharraco enorme, aunque su fuerza en comparación con la de un barbo es pequeña, su ventaja es el peso. Si un barbo pesara 100 kilos y midiera 2 metros sería una locomotora.

 El monofilamento o trenzado de una resitencia X, sumado a la acción amortiguadora de la caña (que debe tener la acción adecuada) y la experiencia y habilidad del pescador hace que un hilo de cierta resistencia sea capaz de aguantar un embite de un bicho de esos.

 A mí me gusta otro tipo de pesca. Sin muerte, hilos muy finos y pescar con el entorno. Los terminales que se utilizan son muy finos, generalmente del 0,10, pero si te entra una buena trucha, con paciencia y habilidad se puede sacar.

Igualmente con los barbos. Pescándolos en las corrientes del río Ibor, utilizo un filamento del 0.10 igualmente, en algún caso 0,12, y con paciencia se van sacando.
Casi tan importante como el filamento es la acción de la caña, llevar el freno bien regulado y la experiencia del pescador.

En éste tema F. lázaro seguramente puede aportar buenas experiencias.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Jasg, por la explicación, pero si el pescador es uno como yo sin experiencia ninguna puede llegar a partir la caña  :Confused:  depende de la calidad de ella ¿no? gracias de antemano  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

No creo que pueda añadir mucho más a lo ya dicho por jasg555... :Wink: 




> si el pescador es uno como yo sin experiencia ninguna puede llegar a partir la caña


Hoy en día, es muy complicado partirla, a no ser que la caña sea de 3 euros... depende de la acción de la caña, del material, de la potencia, etc, pero vamos, hoy en día, una caña normal es muy difícil que te ocurra eso.

Las cañas parabólicas o de acción lenta, puedes doblarla entera tranquilamente que parece chicle  :Embarrassment: 

Si es de carbono, es realmente difícil que se te pueda partir... toda la resistencia que tiene, se vuelve muy sensible a golpes, pisotones y demás... unos cuantos de tramos de la enchufable he partido ya por pisotones involuntarios y golpes, pero pescando, gracias a dios, ninguna.

Eso sí, las cañas de carbono... ni se te ocurra acercarte a una línea eléctrica, y como haya tormenta, suelta la caña, recógela y sal pitando leches que como te caiga un rayo en la caña, te quedas igual que un churrasco  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yo, trabajo casi siempre con Milo en cuanto a cañas y demás accesorios de pesca. Marca cara, eso sí  :Embarrassment: , pero es una maravilla, de una calidad excelente.

En cuanto a los hilos, el desarrollo de los mismos ha sido bestial...

Antes, para bichos ya grandecitos, tenías que apretarle un 0,70 y aun así te partían la línea algunas veces...

Hoy en día, con el desarrollo del trenzado, del kevlar, y de la fibra Dyneema (la cual dicen que tiene mayor tensión de rotura que el acero  :EEK!: ), la evolución de los hilos ha sido impresionante...

Otro aspecto importante era en las cañas de mano (telescópicas y enchufables)... antes, le ponías la goma normal en la puntera y te podía partir a partir de cierta tensión, pero con la hydroelastic, ya puede picar un tiburón y llevarse el anzuelo a la otra orilla, que no te preocupes que la goma no te parte... eso sí, cuidado al tensar la goma que como se te suelte te mete un latigazo que no veas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

No sé ya que más añadir... :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> No creo que pueda añadir mucho más a lo ya dicho por jasg555...
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy en día, es muy complicado partirla, a no ser que la caña sea de 3 euros... depende de la acción de la caña, del material, de la potencia, etc, pero vamos, hoy en día, una caña normal es muy difícil que te ocurra eso.
> 
> Las cañas parabólicas o de acción lenta, puedes doblarla entera tranquilamente que parece chicle 
> 
> Si es de carbono, es realmente difícil que se te pueda partir... toda la resistencia que tiene, se vuelve muy sensible a golpes, pisotones y demás... unos cuantos de tramos de la enchufable he partido ya por pisotones involuntarios y golpes, pero pescando, gracias a dios, ninguna.
> ...


Gracias por la información, aunque de momento no tengo afición por la pesca, quien sabe, a lo mejor dentro de algún tiempo me da por ella  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Lo dicho gracias y un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

> Si es de carbono, es realmente difícil que se te pueda partir... toda la resistencia que tiene, *se vuelve muy sensible a golpes,* pisotones y demás... unos cuantos de tramos de la enchufable he partido ya por pisotones involuntarios y golpes, pero pescando, gracias a dios, ninguna.
> 
> .


 Me paso hace unos años que compré una caña para cola de rata, pero para usarla con el lucio, con talonera desmontable y un poco más fuerte, ya sabes.

 Al dar un tirón al strimer enganchando en un ceratophillum (alga) salió disparado y dió un golpe justo en la caña. Pues bien, al 8º-10º lance siguiente, la caña hizo crack y se partió.
Por fortuna la caña tiene garantía de por vida y me facilitaron un tramo nuevo sin coste.

Como dices son resistentes a la tracción pero sensibles a los golpes secos.

FEDE, la pesca es muy bonita, relajante e instructiva. Si puedes iniciarte con una pesca respetuosa, aprendiendo del río, sin muerte, vas a disfrutar mucho, sabiendo además que es una actividad totalmente sostenible.

 Yo, cada vez tengo menos tiempo libre para practicarla, y a veces lo añoro.

----------


## FEDE

> Me paso hace unos años que compré una caña para cola de rata, pero para usarla con el lucio, con talonera desmontable y un poco más fuerte, ya sabes.
> 
> Al dar un tirón al strimer enganchando en un ceratophillum (alga) salió disparado y dió un golpe justo en la caña. Pues bien, al 8º-10º lance siguiente, la caña hizo crack y se partió.
> Por fortuna la caña tiene garantía de por vida y me facilitaron un tramo nuevo sin coste.
> 
> Como dices son resistentes a la tracción pero sensibles a los golpes secos.
> 
> *FEDE, la pesca es muy bonita, relajante e instructiva. Si puedes iniciarte con una pesca respetuosa, aprendiendo del río, sin muerte, vas a disfrutar mucho, sabiendo además que es una actividad totalmente sostenible.*
> 
> *Yo, cada vez tengo menos tiempo libre para practicarla, y a veces lo añoro*.


El tiempo como bien dicen es oro, y por desgracia creo que nos falta a todos, hay tantas cosas que me gustaría aprender y tantos sitios que me gustaría visitar  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  bueno me voy a planchar la oreja que mañana está aquí ya, y tengo que seguir trabajando para la familia. :Cool: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Al dar un tirón al strimer enganchando en un ceratophillum (alga) salió disparado y dió un golpe justo en la caña. Pues bien, al 8º-10º lance siguiente, la caña hizo crack y se partió.


Que mala suerte  :Frown: , ni hecho a drede saldría bien  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

> Que mala suerte , ni hecho a drede saldría bien


 Económicamente no pasó nada, me dieron otro tramo nuevo. Pero me estropeó el día, sólo llevaba esa caña.

 Desde entonces, casi siempre llevo repuesto :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Desde entonces, casi siempre llevo repuesto


Ahora que dices lo de repuesto... recuerdo cuando se hizo el Cto. del Mundo en Mérida, cuando ví a Mario Mateos Doncel venga a sacar cañas, y kits, y más kits... tenía todo el puesto lleno de kits para la enchufable, tendría por lo menos ya montados allí más de 10 kits  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue: , tenía más cacharros allí que los puestos de venta que habían montado las diferentes casas comerciales  :Big Grin: 

Y gracioso fue un sueco creo, sacando una carpa, partió un kit... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , si vieras como tiró la caña a tomar por... y cogió otra... como se nota que no las pagan ellos  :Embarrassment: , anda que voy a tirar así una enchufable de más de 2000 €  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasg555

> Ahora que dices lo de repuesto... recuerdo cuando se hizo el Cto. del Mundo en Mérida, cuando ví a Mario Mateos Doncel venga a sacar cañas, y kits, y más kits... tenía todo el puesto lleno de kits para la enchufable, tendría por lo menos ya montados allí más de 10 kits , tenía más cacharros allí que los puestos de venta que habían montado las diferentes casas comerciales *Y gracioso fue un sueco creo, sacando una carpa, partió un kit..., si vieras como tiró la caña a tomar por... y cogió otra... como se nota que no las pagan ellos , anda que voy a tirar así una enchufable de más de 2000* 


Je,je. Eso es porque no las paga. Si le costaran no lo haría :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 Y Mariano Mateos, saca todo el arsenal porque se lo obliga su patrocinador o patrocinadores. Si algún día fuera él solo, sin cámaras y sin público ya me gustaría ver lo que lleva :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: .

Recuerdo ver algún concurso en el canal de Castrejón, y cuando la explosión comercial de los engodos, todos exhibiendo su marca patrocinadora. Sensas era entonces una de las que más pagaba.

En fin, el márketing.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Recuerdo ver algún concurso en el canal de Castrejón


Ahí tengo ganas de ir yo otra vez   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile: 

Estuvimos una vez y tela con el canal... :Embarrassment: 

Estábamos cerca de un puente, pescando tan ricamente tranquilos y sin corriente. En cuestión de un par de minutos, mira, que pedazo corriente  :EEK!: , no quedó más remedio que quitar todo y sacar todas las galletas y poner los "carlusso" y corriendo las plomadas hacia abajo para que se estabilizaran un poco el cebo  :Embarrassment: 

Aun así, el día se dio bastante bien, cogimos unos cuantos kilos de carpitas, y peces gato, ya ni te cuento  :Embarrassment: , ni los echábamos ya al rejón... que peste de bichos de esos había...

----------


## jasg555

Con las carlusso al menos no te la orillaba.

 No tengo mucha experiencia con esas veletas.

¿No te salió ningún carpón de esos negros acostumbrada a luchar con la corriente?. Hay unos bichos de cuidado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No tengo mucha experiencia con esas veletas.


Yo tampoco... la primera vez que las use fue una vez aguas abajo de la presa de Montijo, había una compuerta abierta y había un poco de corriente, y las montamos, y la segunda vez que las he usado ha sido allí en Castrejón  :Embarrassment: 

Como no las usamos... cuando te toca montarlas porque no queda más remedio, te cuesta un poquillo hasta que le coges el golpe  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 




> ¿No te salió ningún carpón de esos negros acostumbrada a luchar con la corriente?. Hay unos bichos de cuidado.


Te refieres a una salvaje de esas oscuras??? No  :Cool: 

Salieron unas cuantas carpitas de kilo o así, y después, se metería un bando de peces gatos o algo, pero lo único que entraban eran los bichos estos, no había manera de sacar otra cosa  :Embarrassment:

----------

